# aerospace 303



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

about to use thius for the 1st time , any tips onhow it is best used in the clean engine bay .
Thanks in advance
Stomper


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Stomper said:


> about to use thius for the 1st time , any tips onhow it is best used in the clean engine bay .
> Thanks in advance
> Stomper


Spray it liberally all over and leave it for 5/6 hours.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

dont dry it either then like the bottle say . ive just dried the bay too , was this right or can i use it on a wet engine .
Again , thNKS


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thoroughly clean the engine bay, dry it and then spray on and leave to dry. There is no need to buff.










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

I found 303 very expensive compared to AG Vinyl and Rubber Care (or whatever it is called now) and no better. AG for the engine bay etc in future... 

Anyone else agree?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

oK GUYS ADVICE TAKEN ON BOARD AND DRESSING APPLIED . lOOKS AWESOME ALTHOUGH THERE WAS STILL SOME WHITE PUDDLES AND A LITTLE STREAKING JUST BEFORE I FINISHED UP TONIGHT BUT AM 99% HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS . JUST LIKE I EXPECTED AS IVE HEARD NOTHING BUT GOOD SAID ABOUT THIS PRODUCT. 
WILL POP UP SOME PICS TOMORROW .

AGAIN , THANKS

STOMPER

_ps , sorry bout the caps_


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> I found 303 very expensive compared to AG Vinyl and Rubber Care (or whatever it is called now) and no better. AG for the engine bay etc in future...
> 
> Anyone else agree?
> 
> ...


Yes:thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

100% agree AG vinyl and rubber care is massively underrated.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i agree with the above about AG vinyl and rubber, superb product. I was chatting to my neighbour about autoglym products and after moving away from them we are both realising that they make some decent stuff and a very good price point.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Some real gems in the AG range.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

AG Super sheen is the trade name, and 5l is about £22 and can be diluted, great for under the arches, rubbers around the door shuts....... Etc etc etc


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i dont even bother drying the engine just spray and leave. The heat of the engine should dry it anyways.

AG rubber looks the same after yes but it doesnt last as long as the 303 gear


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

303 Aerospace is a very nice product i used it several times on some engine bays but it's MASSIVELY overrated imho especially at 72,95£ for a US gallon!!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

i use AG vinyl and rubber and this works fine for me, 
after hearing to leave it on like 5 to 6 hours for the 303 i'm not interested anymore :wall:


----------



## Stilskin (Jun 9, 2012)

Having both AG Vinyl & Rubber Care and 303 Aerospace Protectant i must admit that both are great products. Have tried 303 in the interior plastics of my Astra MK4 and AG at my sisters Corsa D and i am fully satisfied from these two products. 
4 days ago i cleaned my engine bay and dressed with the 303. The result was amazing. Engine bay was shining even better than first day.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> i use AG vinyl and rubber and this works fine for me,
> after hearing to leave it on like 5 to 6 hours for the 303 i'm not interested anymore :wall:




Just apply and you're done!


----------

